# Gym Equipment Auction



## Deluxe Nutrition (Nov 19, 2012)

Not to sure if anyones interested in this one, Commercial Gym Equipment is being auctioned off

http://www.bidspotter.co.uk/en-gb/auction-catalogues/timed/cjm-asset/catalogue-id-cjm10335?utm_source=bsnews-11122015&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=bsnews&utm_content=auction-title


----------



## memee (Jul 24, 2015)

Good find, too far for me though  I defo would have bidded on a lot of stuff too.


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Did anyone bid?


----------

